# Western Haunt music - links included, recommendations wanted!



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

A Small Good Thing - A Mighty Stillness

David Sylvian - Where the Railroad Meets the Sea

Tom Newman - Moonrise


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are great selections - particularly like the 'Moonrise' track. Thank you very much Dinosaur!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I recommend the album "Ghost Town" and the track "Neo Western."


----------

